# Aftermarket Head Unit but Use Stock Monsoon Amp



## schonsnow (May 28, 2009)

I am sure that this is somewhere and I searched, and researched, manually searched and found that everyone wants to go the other way, stock HU but aftermarket amp.
I have a 2001 Jetta GLS and I want to use the stock monsoon premium amp but i want to use a sony cdx-gt320 (i think) cd player. I understand that there is probably a wiring harness to do this but i cannot find it! Can this be done and if so a little direction would be so much appreciated.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an alpine running through the Monsoon amp with Monsoon speakers for now. Works just fine. Actually, an aftermarket h/u makes the monsoon sound a lot better since you usually get better fine tuning. A harness adapter is all you need and it wires right in like a normal install. I will be yanking all mine out this weekend though. I am tossing in 2 sets of Polk DB 6500 components, Polk PA 200.4 to run them, a Polk 400.1 mono amp to run my JL Stealthbox (purchased here from a great member), and cleaned up with an Alpine PXA-H100 Imprint...Nothing crazy, but should be clean.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Just get the adapter that wires the HU to your factory plug. I don't know about sounding better, except that CDs have better quality than FM and that makes my car's stock system sound better.


----------



## schonsnow (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Hey thanks guys, i appreciate the help. I was sure that it wasn't a big deal, but also a friend of mine said that vag-com doesn't work if you alter the radio anyway to get around that?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (schonsnow)*

FWIW, I installed a Pioneer AVIC F700 (in-dash navi) along with a harness (like the recommended from Enfig/Crutchfield) in my 20th. I only ended up connecting the speaker wires via the harness, as constant/switched power wires, and the ground wire, were run separately. Turned out the harness wasn't necessary, and the big plastic cube created with the factory connector, along with harness I bought, could have been eliminated. The AVIC's speaker wires are color matched with the factory harness' wires.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (colnago)*

As far as VAG-COM, just don't hook anything up to the Blue wire. Aftermarket radios have that for powered antennas, the MK4 it is a signal wire to the car. Look up K-wire.


----------



## Jgrove998 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok so searching the internet ive found like 10 different harnesses for adding an aftermarket cd player.
I have the monsoon single din tape deck with a 6 cd changer and amp in the back; I'm adding a aftermarket headunit.
Can someone please post a pic or link of what harness I need to buy; PLEASE! :-D


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

This is for single din
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2977
And for those who fail to find it, this is for double din
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2977
As for the rest, you will lose the changer, and the rest plugs into the head unit.


----------



## schonsnow (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Thanks for all your help, i found the harness from autozone, part number 70-9002 it was the easiest radio install i have ever done. The other thing is i connected the wires right to the stock harness and my radio turns off with the key like the stock one did. I heard that it isn't supposed to do that but oh well mine does. Sounds awesome. Thanks for you help.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Single Din works like it should, double din is the kicker. Those changed and have no accessory lead in the harness. Good deal man, glad to hear you got all set.


----------

